# Portable type External harddrive



## dodo (24 Mar 2010)

Thinking of buying a  Portable external hard drive,  where is best place to buy and what size should do me, pc just for average use do have alot of pictures so might prefer to store on external hard drive thanks,
just wondering is this one in Aldi ott for what I need, what does 1 TB really mean does it equal 1000 GB ? so is this just paying for something I will ever use maybe 10% of


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: External harddrive*

Have you searched the multiple previous discussions on the topic posted here?


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

Medion?

Dunno the make.

I have used la Cie but heard horror stories [not on mine T.G.] and I have a Western Digital MyBook 1Tb and the Original Maxtor 225Gb.

None of the drives reach the stated capacity - that's a known constant.

Look at the capacity of the drive as stated on the case of your PC or laptop and check this against the capacity as reported in My Properties when you right-click on the drive.

All you need to know is that 1Tb is Big, Very Big.

Do a bit of research online on the make before you buy.

I have bought from http://www.elara.ie/index.asp

They have a wide range and can order in what you want.

You can get it delivered or if you ask nicely you can collect.

http://www.elara.ie/products/harddiskexternal.asp?available=checked

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## babaduck (24 Mar 2010)

I have a 1TB Iomega Media Hard Drive which I got from Komplett.ie  Very happy with it


----------



## Henrys Cat (26 Mar 2010)

Easons around the coun try are/were selling 1TB Seagate ones


----------



## telekon (30 Mar 2010)

1TB will work out at about 920Mb when formatted.
That looks like a good deal actually, it's got an eSATA interface (quicker) as well as standard usb.

The only thing about the bigger capacity external drives is that they're physically bigger as well - you could get a 500Mb drive based on a 2.5" disk that would be smaller and lighter - easier to carry around.


----------



## RMCF (30 Mar 2010)

You will have to pay *BIG *money at the minute to get a 1tb *portable *(ie 2.5" size) drive. The brands like Seagate do them, but they are £160 for a 1tb.

The cheaper prices on 1tb (I got a Seagate one on Tesco's in NI last week for £54) are for the desktop 3.5" ones - thats the ones that need a power supply plugged into the wall.


----------



## Pope John 11 (14 Jun 2011)

Has anyone recommendations for a cheap external harddrive 1 TB approx. I have a Verbatium 0.5 TB which I got 2 years ago for €49.99, can't remember where though.

In fact this one seems a good deal?

[broken link removed]

Do Komplette charge for delivery as their website seems to say that there is no delivery charge up to 10kGS ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Jun 2011)

I bought this one some time ago and it works fine [broken link removed]  Its discussed in this thread.

Can't comment on Komplett's delivery charges.


----------



## michaelm (15 Jun 2011)

Pope John 11 said:


> In fact this one seems a good deal?


That's an internal drive.  I like this Toshiba 1TB external  drive. It's powered from the USB bus ans is 2.5" which makes it quite portable.  Maybe not the cheapest though.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Jun 2011)

Pope John 11 said:


> .. recommendations for a cheap external harddrive 1 TB approx.


 
If you value your data, a cheap drive is not what you're looking for.


----------



## djh (15 Jun 2011)

Picked up an iOmega eGo portable USB powered hard drive (red) 500GB last week in powercity. Only 49.99. 
It's USB 3 so if I ever get a new computer it will work faster! 

I like iOmega, no problems with the 3 drives I own so far (touch wood)
Lacie have given me problems dying just outside warranty on two occasions.


----------



## Pope John 11 (15 Jun 2011)

1. Iomega in DID is €69.99 for a 1TB [broken link removed] USB connection

2. Here is an Iomega for €59.99  [broken link removed]  I assume this is a power connected type

3. Here is a Toshiba for €69.99 [broken link removed] I assume this is a power connected type

4. Here is an Iomega for €89.25 [broken link removed] USB connection, Is this the same as the one for €69.99 above in 1.???

The best deal is the one for €69.99 in DID, 1TB, USB connection? Is there a difference between I & 4 as they seem to be different model No.s ?


----------



## michaelm (15 Jun 2011)

djh said:


> I like iOmega, no problems with the 3 drives I own so far (touch wood)


It's funny how people's experiences differ, I avoid iomega as they use Seagate/Maxtor drives which are, in my experience, less reliable than Western Digital or Toshiba.


----------



## Pope John 11 (15 Jun 2011)

michaelm said:


> It's funny how people's experiences differ, I avoid iomega as they use Seagate/Maxtor drives which are, in my experience, less reliable than Western Digital or Toshiba.



So michaelm you are recommending the Toshiba above?


----------



## Pope John 11 (15 Jun 2011)

http://www.powercity.ie/?action=laptopbacker&pcode=464148

For an extra €11 the 1st portable Toshiba looks better, where as the other one probably will take up half the bedroom.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> If you value your data, a cheap drive is not what you're looking for.



Regardless of how expensive a drive is. Relying on one of them is a bad idea. All drives can fail. You need multiple copies across different drives, and also on other media, DVD, online etc. Then not in one place as if you get robbed and all the disks are in one place they might all get robbed at the same time.


----------

